# My Professional Page



## ParaNoir (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry guys i haven't been on here very much recently. Been super busy doing photoshoots this year. A lot of the pics are too large to upload here, so if you want to check them out they'll all be on my facebook MUA page!
 	Feel free to 'like' my page and leave comments! 

 	Link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/DJ-Griffi ... 61?sk=wall

 	Thanks  xx


----------



## rblopez95 (Jul 27, 2011)

That was great! I loved it! <333


----------



## ParaNoir (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you!


----------

